# Pulling weeds after rain



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

I've always preferred to pull weeds after a rain, because the ground is soft and it's easier to pull the weeds and get the roots and everything.

But as I was out in my drippy soppy garden earlier, I thought of a passage I'd read somewhere, saying you shouldn't cultivate when it's wet because that can spread diseases. :nono: 

Should I quit pulling weeds after a rain? :shrug:


----------



## VALENT (Dec 6, 2004)

I like to wait until there is a crust on the ground before even pulling weeds. They still pull easily but it makes for a nice clean job. You definitely dont want to mess around your beans when the ground is wet.


----------



## Chris in PA (May 13, 2002)

There is a difference between wet soil and that stage where the soil is soft. I prefer the "soft" stage. The weeds come up easily and the soil falls off the roots. It is a challenging stage to catch and I have been known to water the night before to create that stage for the morning.

When I weed when it is wet, I end up muddy, I actually loss more of my good soil as it clings more, and it turns into an unpleasant experience.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Valent, why not mess around the beans when the ground is wet?

I ended up muddy but that doesn't bother me. I could shake most of the soil from the weed roots and as the weeds are going into the compost I figure I'm getting back whatever soil I toss out. 

It really is best if you can catch the garden while the soil is soft but not wet, but sometimes we grab what opportunities we can. I don't want to be doing more damage than good by pulling weeds when it's too wet though.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

It's easier to spread disease between wet plants than dry plant. Wet soil compacts more when it's wet than dry. If you're pulling weeds before they get too big (which I don't always get to do) they should pull easily even in dry soil. 

I can't always wait for the best time to weed. If the soil is damp and the plants are dry I'm set.


----------



## VALENT (Dec 6, 2004)

Beans are supposed to be very easy to spread disease when the ground is wet. I am not certain if there is more to it than that but have seen it repeatedly about not tilling the beans if the ground is wet.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks, Valent. My beans are pretty happy this year (except for Japanese beetles) but I think I lost my tomatoes to late blight and my squash are getting powdery mildew. 

It has been a really wet year. Even when it wasn't raining the humidity has been at 94% or better. Just unreal.


----------



## VALENT (Dec 6, 2004)

What variety(ies) of bean do you plant?


----------



## wvpeach1963 (Feb 8, 2006)

I pull weeds right after a rain have done it for years.

Pull not cultivate. Rain is the best time to divide and replant perrenials too.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

VALENT said:


> What variety(ies) of bean do you plant?


I planted a double-row of Kentucky Wonder pole beans (also called Old Homestead) on a bed about 30' long. I've canned 34 quarts and some pints and we've had some meals and they're slowing down a lot but still flowering. Definitely growing these again next year.


WVPeach, thanks for the comment. I think I'll keep pulling weeds after a rain (if it ever stops raining!) but not digging or anything like that.


----------

